# U2311H getting replaced with U2312HM?



## ashintomson (Aug 22, 2011)

Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23inch Monitor Details 

Looks like the same exact thing as the U2311H, except it's LED. What do you guys think?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

You have posted the link of U2311H itself.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah LED and design tweaks (Rounded corners etc).


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is the link: 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" Monitor with LED Details

When can we expect this to arrive on shelves? I was thinking of getting the U2311H in the next few weeks...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt it'll be avail. any soon in India...


----------



## Sarath (Aug 22, 2011)

It does seem like an LED ver of U2311H. 

But the big question is: "When is it coming to India?"


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 22, 2011)

@aniket.cain hey thanks man just copy pasted d wrong links frm d tab :/ .... 

 whn it will com 2 india ??? no idea ... its nt updated in indian dell site ... i think we hav to wait 3 months minimum well am planing to wait 4 this hot chick  she looks sexy na ?? what u guys think any new hot news of this monitor ?? well pls inform me if anyone gt any news .....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> It does seem like an LED ver of U2311H.
> 
> But the big question is: "When is it coming to India?"



And this question is the only question which is important to us. Hopefully in next 2-3 months.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 26, 2011)

And again, there's no HDMI port for the poor guys who don't have DP.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> And again, there's no HDMI port for the poor guys who don't have DP.



Bad point but ignorable. right?


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 23, 2011)

hey .. guys i called dell showroom (kerala) to ask abt u2311h .. they tld tht the production of tht model have stopped [cant trust them coz its available in other shops :/ ]  looks lik U2312HM will hit d stores soon   god knows...


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 24, 2011)

^^I think u should also look at Asus PA238Q.. They are better than the dell IPS..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm actually kinda finalizing on the dell u2311H @ 18k.. what other IPS panels can I look at in brands like samsung / benq / nec / aoc @ around the same budget ? response time is vital as this is for a mid - range gaming rig..

megamind's suggestion Asus PA238Q also seems to be good. how exactly are they superior than others ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> I'm actually kinda finalizing on the dell u2311H @ 18k.. what other IPS panels can I look at in brands like samsung / benq / nec / aoc @ around the same budget ? response time is vital as this is for a mid - range gaming rig..
> 
> megamind's suggestion Asus PA238Q also seems to be good. how exactly are they superior than others ?


18k??? its available for 14k.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 24, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Asus PA238Q also seems to be good. how exactly are they superior than others ?



Check *here*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check *here*


Hmmm. I wouldn't follow/believe the specs so blindly.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Hmmm. I wouldn't follow/believe the specs so blindly.



Then what else?

I cant find a detailed review of it...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Then what else?
> 
> I cant find a detailed review of it...


Because its new. I would wait for the reviews.

Costumers on most forums have said that its similar to the Dell. Infact it's the same panel from the inside.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Costumers on most forums have said that its similar to the Dell. Infact it's the same panel from the inside.



Here's some i found,
ASUS PA238Q or Dell U2311h? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

U2312HM/U2311H vs Asus P238Q - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

IPS Recommendations - Page 2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Here's a *review*.. *Also this*

I believe, PA238Q > U2311H/U2312HM


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 25, 2011)

mm.. soo... nothin mre 2 fight ....am goin 4... PA238Q if it is available here in kerala  thanks MEgamind 4 d links ... ^^


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 25, 2011)

ashintomson said:


> mm.. soo... nothin mre 2 fight ....am goin 4... PA238Q if it is available here in kerala  thanks MEgamind 4 d links ... ^^



First of all, this was never a fight... Its a discussion..

finally, good choice of monitor but availability might b an issue.. All the best..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Here's some i found,
> I believe, PA238Q > U2311H/U2312HM


I have seen all those threads and it seems that people are confusing the PA248Q with PA238Q.
But, yeah they are just a wee bit better than the Dell (Less Anti glare and 10bit), but I think they are a new product (?) so any flaws haven't been pointed out yet.

You get a HDMI port plus less AG for 1.5k. I would just get whichever "looks" better.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

robotsmani said:


> Here is some comparison
> 
> DELL --------- ASUS
> LCD-----------LED
> ...



The only point I noticed in favour of the Asus is the 10bit panel. It can make a hell lot of differences. The others are just fanciful details. HDMI for a monitor is useless for many when DVI can do it. The monitor has no speakers.

Lets wait for someone to buy one and post it here so that we can pester them with our queries. 

As for the last point. Dell will replace the panel even if there is one lit pixel or 5 faulty dark pixels. I think its the other way round but nevertheless it comes with Premium Panel Guarantee.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 26, 2011)

and who is the Distributor of that ASUS PRODUCT? pls don't say its  RASHI again.


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 26, 2011)

i went to buy asus monitor n they told it will cost 17500  n for dell 15500  do anyone knw d actual price of d asus monitor is thr any online shoppie selling it ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone bought it for 15200 a week ago. Dell is 14000.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 26, 2011)

@OP, in *this* thread the guy has got PA238Q...


----------

